# Johnnyopolis's new motor + Twin....



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

A few HDR from this afternoon, Johnny O was wielding the D80 too so he took some of these!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks spooky seeing the two cars but those photos do look very good !


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Looks spooky seeing the two cars but those photos do look very good !


There was very nearly and embarrassing "which one is mine" moment round at johnny's but I put that down to us moving them about (Ahem)


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Did you have a "my ones shinier than yours" competition


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

they look cooool.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Great photography. Really like HDR images. What software did you use to do the merge?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

nice photos mate, how's that competition entry coming along?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Did you have a "my ones shinier than yours" competition


Nope 'cos Johnny's was shinier!! but we did have a "is yours whiter than mine" conversation at some point...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

quattrogmbh said:


> Great photography. Really like HDR images. What software did you use to do the merge?


It was done with Photomatix pro mate!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> nice photos mate, how's that competition entry coming along?


Ah yes, that will be with you the day before the comp closes:thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool photos like the second one a lot. Looks eerie.
Will have to get that humbug/ zebra shoot done soon.


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Wheres that place? Cool pics


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

chr15barn3s said:


> Wheres that place? Cool pics


Just round the corner from Castle Opolis.... :wave:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice pictures although i think the HDR detracts from the whiteness of the cars.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

S-X-I said:


> Nice pictures although i think the HDR detracts from the whiteness of the cars.


It needs to we had too wear shades to work on Johnnies in the sun. It is seriously bright.


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Photos are really good. To have a few different interests keeps you from becoming obsessive on one hobby subject ? ...wonder what that would be 

Was thinking about the Nikon D300 ...any thoughts on it ?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

RS4 said:


> Photos are really good. To have a few different interests keeps you from becoming obsessive on one hobby subject ? ...wonder what that would be
> 
> Was thinking about the Nikon D300 ...any thoughts on it ?


Brilliant camera, however it is a semi-professional DSLR, so will be a very steep learning curve as it doesn't have much in the way of consumer auto modes.

Think of it as a ferrari, if driven well will reward you greatly, if you drive it badly it will bite you!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Just round the corner from Castle Opolis.... :wave:


Whereupon we had a "discussion" with the security guard who pitched up and asked us what we were up to!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

RS4 said:


> Photos are really good. To have a few different interests keeps you from becoming obsessive on one hobby subject ? ...wonder what that would be
> 
> Was thinking about the Nikon D300 ...any thoughts on it ?


It seems to be just that mate, a pro camera (a-la D3) but without the full frame sensor but still with all the rest of the pro features such as mag body, amazing iso range, great processing engine etc etc.

I haven't used one for more than a day but could easily make the jump when i outgrow the D80 but saying that I cant imagine me finding its limits soon!!


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Whereupon we had a "discussion" with the security guard who pitched up and asked us what we were up to!!


I hate it when that happens  Some can be really moody!


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

White Leons are Just like buses wait for ages then two come along at once.

Great pics as always G. :thumb:


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice looking set of wheels Johnny. Can I interest you in a bit of Zaino to look after it properly ???? Special price to you. !!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bluloop said:


> White Leons are Just like buses wait for ages then two come along at once.
> 
> Great pics as always G. :thumb:


there are at least 2 white and 2 black down our nick of the woods!!!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

All they need now is a few subtle modifications lol

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68168


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

VERY nice composition


----------

